# Hidden Twin



## Young D

Hey

I'm just gone 36 weeks pg, today the midwife found 2 heart beats, all scans etc have shown one heart beat and one baby.  and I'm the perfect size for this far on, does this happen often? is it likely to be a twin? if so could it be healthy? the hospital won't entertain the midwife so she got another midwife to check and she also heard it, but still they won't give me another scan.  One was on the right and one was on the left. 

What do I do? and I thought I couldnt sleep before!!!!  

I'm trying hard not to be excited, that would be our family complete and what a lovely surprise but of course its very unlikely after so many scans etc is'nt it.

Donna


----------



## emilycaitlin

Erm, I'm not sure what to say!!  Are you larger than you should be for your dates?  Did you have a 20 week scan?  If you did have a 20 wk scan, it's unlikely that you will be pregnant with twins, as it would have definitely picked it up.

You can sometimes hear heartbeats at different areas of the abdomen, and it's possible that she could have picked up the umbilical cord on one side.

I have to say that you're right though Donna, it's very unlikely that you would have had scans, and got to this gestation without it being picked up as twins.

Hope this helps,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## jan27

I am with emilycailtlin on this...very very unlikely!!

Jan


----------



## Young D

I did have a 20 week scan detailed, so I know its unlikely. don't worry I'm not getting my hopes up, whatever will be will be.

Ive got a scan tomorro at 2.15 so will let you know the outcome.

Donna[br]: 2/08/06, 21:14Hiya,

deffinately just the one 

the sonographer (is that what they get called) seemed a bit anoyed at the midwife for getting it so wrong.

She let me hear the placenta beating (what she thought could be 2nd twin), is it normal for it to be so loud and clear?

What a 24 hours, well it certainly added a bit of excitement to the last few weeks I can tell you that much. 

Donna


----------



## emilycaitlin

Glad that you've had it confirmed.  The placenta is sometimes mistaken for the fetal heart, although it does have a slightly different sound, as it makes more of a swooshing noise.

Take care, 

Emilycaitlin xx


----------

